
Ask HN: Ever refuse to build something for moral reasons? - mavsman
A lot of times we talk about what makes the internet good and free and what makes it bad (e.g. auto playing media in a page). As developers, we are often asked&#x2F;demanded by managers, sales people, and CEOs to build things simply to make money. Have you ever actually said no to something you don&#x27;t believe in?
======
Isammoc
Yes, I was asked to create a missile guidage from an helicopter, and I refuse,
I know somebody else made it now, but I didn't want to participate into that.
In another subject, I refuse to develop a password rule : for log in, the
password would be case insensitive, but will be case sensitive for
unsubscribing. It was unfair and against all security.

------
waterphone
Yes. I refuse to install tracking social media button embeds on client
websites and will push clients towards non-tracking equivalents instead, as
well as refusing popups and adding people who haven't consented to join to
mailing lists.

------
nnn1234
This is why we work non stop. If you don't build it because morals, someone
else will build it.

~~~
waterphone
Keep telling yourself that. Often, the person asking you to build something
immoral hasn't given it much thought. When you refuse and explain why you are
morally opposed to doing such a thing, sometimes that makes them stop and
think and realize that you're right. Not always—sometimes they will just get
someone else to do it, but at least you tried and aren't involved.

